# باور ولا اتصالات



## digitalelking (4 سبتمبر 2010)

انا طالب فى كلية الهندسة جامعة اسكندرية خلصت اولى كهربا الحمد لله وداخل تانية بس محتار ادخل باور ولا اتصالات ياريت يابشمهندسين تقدرو تفيدونى وتقولولى كل قسم مختص بايه وايه مميزاته وعيوبه ومين فرصته احسن فى الشغل وايه مجالات الشغل للقسمين

شكرا​


----------



## digitalelking (5 سبتمبر 2010)

15 مشاهدة ومفيش ولا رد 
على العموم شكرا


----------



## alihaskar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مبدأيا الاتصالات اوسع
لكن مجالات العمل في الباور اكثر 

لكن الاثنين حلوييين


----------



## mamado1988 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

poweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## قندس (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحه بيعتمد على سوق العمل في بلدك مع ضرورة ملاحظه مهندسين الاتصالات كتير لكن مجال العمل مستقبلا ما بستوعب في فلسطين مثلا البلد بنيه تحتيه اكتر من تكنولوجيا معلومات لو عن جد انصحك انسى الهندسه من الاساس واسف للصراحه


----------



## اللبيب محمود (13 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الكريم عليك بصلاة{ الاستخارة والمشورة }أنت استشرت اعضاء المنتدى وهو شئ طيب ولاكن ارجوا ان لاتكون نسيت الاستخارة
وأسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------

